# MiniDSP 4to8 vs Helix DSP.3



## Smdaniel-11 (Feb 4, 2019)

Could someone share some light on the MiniDSP! I use a Zapco on my show truck and helix pro in my Audi I’m building . This is going into my wife’s car with a full Hybrid unity set up? 
Any opinions would be great!


----------

